# Cubase Velocity Random ( maker)



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 5, 2019)

All I found is Midi modifier, which didn't Work.


----------



## Rob (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm not at my pc right now but I remember there's a velocity randomizer script in the midi menu, under "functions" maybe... or you can program your own in the logical editor


----------



## Jediwario1 (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't really know how to use the Logical Editor but after a few attempts this randomized the selected midi notes:






You can then store this preset and use a key command (File -> Key Commands -> Process Logical Preset) to do it automatically.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 6, 2019)

With the logical editor, like Jediwario1 said.

More details there:


----------



## lucor (Nov 6, 2019)

I use this preset, which I have assigned to a button. It will randomize the velocity of each note by +-5. So if you want a stronger randomization you just have to press it several times.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Nov 6, 2019)

On top go midi - logical presets - standard set 1 - random velocities ( 60-100 )
My presets where gone in Cubase 10 so I had to copy my presets folder from an older version of Cubase to make it work.


----------



## brenneisen (Nov 6, 2019)

NormkbPlayer said:


> All I found is Midi modifier, which didn't Work.



by "didn't work" you mean you didn't see changes on the notes?


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 6, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> by "didn't work" you mean you didn't see changes on the notes?


Didn't see or hear.

But the Standard Set 1 ( 60 to 100) 
That worked. 
How do I set my own settings. 
Say 70 to 90.


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2019)

NormkbPlayer said:


> Didn't see or hear.
> 
> But the Standard Set 1 ( 60 to 100)
> That worked.
> ...


 Open the logical editor and find the script in the little menu above... then change values as you like


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 7, 2019)

NormkbPlayer said:


> All I found is Midi modifier, which didn't Work.


I don't have my dongle at hand right now, so I can't check but I guess you're talking about the MIDI Modifier that works in realtime on the MIDI sent from the track. I like it a lot, it's crucial for the production style of my choice. I often use it to improve musical dynamics over the time range of a track. Very handy and useful I'd say, for velocity variation or CC data, to imply an ensemble playing built-ups, forte parts or break-downs.


----------

